# FOX DHX 5.0 STAHLFEDERDÄMPFER 200x57 TOP ZUSTAND !!!!!



## sick.boy (22. Juni 2012)

*VERKAUFE: * 

FOX RACING SHOX

"DHX 5.0"

COIL

STAHLFEDERDÄMPFER


200mm EINBAULÄNGE x 57mm HUB


FEDERHÄRTE: 500 x 2.35


DER DÄMPFER WAR IN MEINEM SÜNDTEUREN ROCKY MOUNTAIN VERBAUT WELCHES ICH ABER FAST AUSSCHLIEßLICH NUR ZUR EISDIELE BEWEGT HABE


DER DÄMPFER IST WOHL WELTWEIT MIT DAS BESTE AN FUNKTION WAS MAN IM BEREICH SUSPENSION FÜR GELD KAUFEN KANN !!!!



DEN ZUSTAND WÜRDE ICH ALS (FAST) NEUWERTIG BEZEICHNEN

DAS BIKE WURDE SO GUT WIE "NIE" BEWEGT UND WENN DANN NUR AUF ASPHALT


!!!! ES SIND WIRKLICH NUR "MINIMALE" GEBRAUCHSSPUREN VORHANDEN !!!!








*EBAY LINK:* http://www.ebay.de/itm/190694255780?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## Ongele (6. Juli 2012)

Hi,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

